# Where did my FW-190 post go ?



## hawkeye2an (Jan 24, 2011)

Can a moderator tell me what happened to the Planes of Fame FW-190 pics I posted?


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 24, 2011)

It appears as though it's been merged with another thread and is now here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...fw-190a-5-flies-again-27810-2.html#post759129


----------



## imalko (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, as it seems it has been merged with another thread on the same topic. Though this is undoubtedly justified when there are more then one thread on the same topic, maybe it wouldn't be bad for a Mod to inform the thread starter by PM about the change.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2011)

Merged it with the existing thread...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jan 24, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Merged it with the existing thread...



It would be nice to know when this happens.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2011)

No real need. It had a redirect on it that expired obviously before you logged in. The other thread was obvious anyway and is a sticky...


----------

